# So who's going to Waterfest 10?



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

So who's going to waterfest @ Englishtown NJ July 16-17. I already pre-registered for this year so im hoping to go. I'm hoping we get a nice turn out for the beetles this year and get the same attention like the gti/jetta's. We deserve that too!
As you all know because of what happened i had doubts with this car and scary thoughts of quiting but i realized that i have come too far to quit now. I know its a month and a half away but as far from ready as my car is right now from being anything of a show car, im excited. In whatever form it is, ill be there representing for the beetle's. Maybe I won't be booming and opening my hatch proudly like i use to but I'll be there.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (FastAndFurious)*

I will hopefully be there.








Glad to hear you will be there showing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (gt2437)*

Probably not. Not sure what if anything would be done by then..and,w ell, I've got somethng else to do on the 17th..
But I'll likely be at H20.


----------



## UberFisch (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (FastAndFurious)*

i heard yo mama is going, so I will be there







j/k.... Wasserwerks will be representing the #1 VW/Audi club in New England at Waterfest! Look forward to meeting you all there!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (Beetle1.8Turbo)*

Last year it was devided into stock/modified/modified 2 so people dont be afraid they are fair at waterfest they put u in the right category this way u compete with the same amount of mods etc
I placed 2nd in modified 2 last year will see what happens this year.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I'll be there!


----------



## GLXboost (May 21, 2004)

well im oving from arkansas to boston on the 25th of june. how far will this be from there?
if its not to far 6 hours or less i will be there!!!!!
tris


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GLXboost)*

boston hmm not sure but it should def be less then 6 hrs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (GLXboost)*

From Boston driving the speed limit, it should take you roughly 5-5.5 hours...I do that drive all the time


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (six7vdub)*

Im registered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will be showing my NB in the Mod2 class!







Look for me there... well my car is going to look a little different..















Im also going to try to get my 89' cabriolet ready for July 18th as well, it all depends if I can get the VR6 engine swap in on time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Paul


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenFelix00* »_Im registered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will be showing my NB in the Mod2 class!







Look for me there... well my car is going to look a little different..








Im also going to try to get my 89' cabriolet ready for July 18th as well, it all depends if I can get the VR6 engine swap in on time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Paul










which wheels did u get?


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Waterfest looks awesome, hopefully some day, i can make it way out there!


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

FNF- You'll see what wheels I got the day of Waterfest







I hope ya like them because I went with a classy multi-spoked deep dish rim instead of what I was originally thinking off... 20's haha. Thank god I didn't go in that direction!








-Paul


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

sounds good? 20's even 19's are too big


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

20's are to big I agree but the 19's look perfect in the Beetles huge fenders!








-Paul


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

yeah they fit and look good but when i had my 2 piece 19's the ride wasnt really comfortable for an every day driver and also it takes away way too much from the performance. I could barely chirp 1st and 2nd gear with 19's. 
Are they forged? multi piece? why is it a secret?


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

word, 
I registered for the shwo and will be there right next to you guys!
Need to represent the beetles! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (B5variant)*

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*the fest*

I havent decided if i want to show again this year, but i certainly had a blast last year. my bug now has a vermont winter's abuse and about 12k miles more. In fact, i just wrecked the color matched mudflaps the other day...doh! i need a few weeks to decide.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (MattP)*

I Just got the 2003 blue color concept interior seats put in my car and love them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

sweet.








so what does the $35 show car registration get ya?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*

Admission for you and your car at the show


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

Oh and also in your case if not 1st place then defenetly top 3


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Oh and also in your case if not 1st place then defenetly top 3








lol thanks, it would be nice to place. I am registered.
I wasn't sure if we got a t-shirt for that and some goodies


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*

Yeah last year they gave me a bag with some crap inside...i never really looked at it until like 4 months later...we got a bunch of stickers/magazines and liesence plate frames


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

sweet, 
how many beetles show up? I don't remember seeing more than 10 each year or am I mistaken? 
There are 3 classes as well correct? I hope to win something. 
Are the judges fair? I've read someplace that they don't really know wassup.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (B5variant)*

it depends...some shows they have judges that are trained to judge the day before the show and have never seen a new beetle
If u go to a show and expect to win something, dont. Because there's always someone bigger/better and then the judging...let me not even start with the judging on what happened to me last year.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_.let me not even start with the judging on what happened to me last year.










I can agree with you on the judging, however, it could have been a lot worse. My brother was in fact one of the judges in the new beetle class last year, and obvisouly he has seen and knows a thing or two about beetle. I can't speak for the other two judges though. I guess that is why they have three per class.
personally, I think I am judging this year. With a lot of minor work that needs to be dealt with, and not alot of time between work and school, i doubt my car will be anywhere close to where is needs to be to even show let alone look impressive sitting there. The only way I would show is if I got my motor situation sorted out, but I dont think that is happening soon. Either way i will be there and look forward to seeing everyone.

p.s. F&F~ still got those race springs on bilsteins sitting around?


----------



## cyclehobby (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: the fest (bugasm99)*

I'll be there on Sunday. Not showing, but doing a lot of looking. I'm new to the Vortex, but I've been around VW's for a pretty long time and Waterfest is really great. I'll see you there.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
I can agree with you on the judging, however, it could have been a lot worse. My brother was in fact one of the judges in the new beetle class last year, and obvisouly he has seen and knows a thing or two about beetle. I can't speak for the other two judges though. I guess that is why they have three per class.
personally, I think I am judging this year. With a lot of minor work that needs to be dealt with, and not alot of time between work and school, i doubt my car will be anywhere close to where is needs to be to even show let alone look impressive sitting there. The only way I would show is if I got my motor situation sorted out, but I dont think that is happening soon. Either way i will be there and look forward to seeing everyone.

p.s. F&F~ still got those race springs on bilsteins sitting around?

your brother was very nice i think i remmeber who he was...he was the only one asking questions from the group about my car and obviously knew a lot about the beetle. The other 2 were just looking at each other which pissed me off but what can u do.
If your judging waterfest then i know that at least 1 person from the group will know what the hell they are looking at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And as far as my suspension. Sorry sold it, the cool thing about it is they went to another vortexer on here and he's in HAWAII







NEU-BUG i think is his handle...
Anyway see u there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

i will be there this year actually showing cause now that i read this post i am going straight to the waterfest sign up website and signing up





















i got screwed last year cause i tried to enter 2 weeks early




























unfortunatly i am broke so my car has changed like all your guys cars have (trying to save up to buy a house) but i will be there






















OH YEAH, I PLAN ON DRIVING OUT OF THERE INSTEAD OF PUSHING!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (silvervwbeetle)*

So is everyone getting ready or what? I got my ticket's and show car admission in mail so i should be there in m2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wooohooo im excited


----------



## loveouterbanks (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

I may try to go. Are there any other shows closer to or in Virginia? Been a beetle owner for a week now, so am learning as I go, and as I accessorize!


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

M1 going both days cant wait


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (fbomb)*

how many mods determines the class? 
m2 for me.


----------



## UndergroundVWparts (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*

I'll be riding up in this
















Jeff


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: the fest (loveouterbanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loveouterbanks* »_ I may try to go. Are there any other shows closer to or in Virginia? Been a beetle owner for a week now, so am learning as I go, and as I accessorize!









Check out the Bugout in May and Sept, ill dig out a link for you.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: the fest*

Just got my registration packet in the mail. So now im trying to get some last minute mods finished up. gotta touch up a few things and break out the clay bar. Can't wait to party with some of my buddies from college and work on my 84 GTI which is being stored down there in dirty jerzey. Last year my buddies mom and aunt tried to beat me in a funneling contest. i still won. See you all down there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (MattP)*

what class are u in?


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

Last year at waterfest 9 I was stock, but i think my mods hurt me a little in that class. my registration card for WaterfestX is 42-m1-13***. I think that means im in Mod1. This will be my third year going and my 2nd year showing, its always a great time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What do you think the judges will do if i have more mods done than whats on my card? The reason I ask is because i procured some wheels







and painted some things and such. I'm sure it wont be anything enough to get me into mod2 though. Which is good since i couldnt compete with all your really sweet bugs anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (MattP)*

i believe whats on the card is for them to get a general idea of the mods, as long as u have a list of mods as a display i think u should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I mean when i signed up i had a full system with 3 tv's and my car was broken into. Now only 1...so it seems as if i was lying about the mods but i dont think it will matter. My interior will make up for it i think


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i believe whats on the card is for them to get a general idea of the mods, as long as u have a list of mods as a display i think u should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I mean when i signed up i had a full system with 3 tv's and my car was broken into. Now only 1...so it seems as if i was lying about the mods but i dont think it will matter. My interior will make up for it i think









Yea, i heard about that breakin, thats very unfortunate and I feel your pain. I bought a 84 GTI with 235k miles on it to drive around when im up at school just so that i can throw a lockable cover over my bug and not let anyone look at it. 
I think at Waterfest 8 i saw your bug and was completely awestruck. it was my favorite one at the show. last year it was amazing as well, now i cant wait to see the BLCC interior in somthing other than my car.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (FastAndFurious)*

Unfortunately it's a no go for me. I made plans to go to Block Island since last year and just realize that it's on the same weekend. STUPID ME







.
Looking forward to meeting up with FastAndFurious / gt2437 and few other folks. Hey, maybe another event this summer.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Unfortunately it's a no go for me. I made plans to go to Block Island since last year and just realize that it's on the same weekend. STUPID ME







.
Looking forward to meeting up with FastAndFurious / gt2437 and few other folks. Hey, maybe another event this summer.
















perhaps H20 in late September?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_







perhaps H20 in late September?









You won't see me til then.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: So who's going to Waterfest 10? (13minutes)*

cancel block island... whats wrong with u ...


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: the fest (UndergroundVWparts)*

man i screwed up the entry, i signed up for super modified which i thought was for new beetles only, s hittttti emailed them so hopefully they can change it


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: the fest (silvervwbeetle)*

its official, ill be their, hopefully nowhere near pauls car...damn your car is HHOOTT


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: the fest (europower_TS)*

It's Friday July 9th and I just got back from seeing my car and its kinda sad







The only way you can tell its a New Beetle is by its arched roof haha. My baby Angel is completly ripped apart. I'd say its a 50% chance that I might be able to make it to Waterfest. If I don't make it to Waterfest I hopefully will have my car back in time for the DUB Nationals show at Englishtown on July 30th. If not you will see me and my car at the H2O show in Ocean City http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep your fingers crossed for this one guys and hope my baby will be finished in time. 
-Paul


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: the fest (GreenFelix00)*

they emailed me back and i am now in m2. see everyone at the show


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: the fest (silvervwbeetle)*

damnit, wish i had pre-registered...what hotels is everyone staying at?? Ill be in hotel 2 w/ most of my northern va crew.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (GreenFelix00)*

What are u doing thats taking that long? u've been saying its been in the shop for months now?


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*

Im still waiting on some last minute mods to come in and its taking longer them longer then usual to get in.







But I don't want to let out any word on my car right now, but you'll see whats been taking so long once the H2O show rolls around







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck to everyone at Waterfest! I'll be there checking out the cars and buying some interior parts for my VR6 Cabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Paul


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (GreenFelix00)*

So it looks like mother nature wont be on our side for this one...
Its saying rain for sunday lets hope it doesnt








I'm still pretty excited...ill be going sunday morning


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_So it looks like mother nature wont be on our side for this one...
Its saying rain for sunday lets hope it doesnt








I'm still pretty excited...ill be going sunday morning 

hopefully it will hold off. I am pretty psyched and will also be going sunday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*

What time are u getting there? i plan on leaving like 6-6;30 i wanna get there as early as possible ...and i have to drive slow because im gonna be lowwwwww


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_What time are u getting there? i plan on leaving like 6-6;30 i wanna get there as early as possible ...and i have to drive slow because im gonna be lowwwwww









I should be there around 8am, hopefully.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*

aight...time to detail the crap out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Does anyone know if its okay if i bring a cooler with beer if it would be ok?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_aight...time to detail the crap out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Does anyone know if its okay if i bring a cooler with beer if it would be ok?









maybe, depends on raceway park's policies i guess.







must go to sleep now, see you in the AM!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*

So..what, did all of you die before you got there?







No stories, pictures..bragging?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (13minutes)*

The story is...congrats to gt2437 for taking home 1st place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you def deserved it...

The other story is...well...i rather not get into it.... ill let others do the talking


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_The story is...congrats to gt2437 for taking home 1st place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you def deserved it...

The other story is...well...i rather not get into it.... ill let others do the talking









thanks man! It was great to meet you. Hopefully we'll meet up again at H20 in Sept! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_So..what, did all of you die before you got there?







No stories, pictures..bragging?

Somebody has me on video leaving getting some nice second gear wheel spinnage at about 40mph.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: the fest (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_The story is...congrats to gt2437 for taking home 1st place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you def deserved it...


Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and that's impressive, noting how good Blanchette's car looks nowadays.







Of course now (hint, hint) that means you're the one to beat. If I figure a way to, anyway...









_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
Somebody has me on video leaving getting some nice second gear wheel spinnage at about 40mph.









See?! Well, atleast I have a year to do it.<shrug>.
Speaking of that, my new wheels are here. Actually, they came last week. They aren't on yet. or even shod with rubber..that will likely wait until after vacation.


_Quote »_
The other story is...well...i rather not get into it.... ill let others do the talking









OH come on, spill it. You know he first rule of NB forums is "drama, drama, drama."

_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
thanks man! It was great to meet you. Hopefully we'll meet up again at H20 in Sept! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And hopefully I'll meet both of you then. With a work [hopefully] in progress.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Speaking of that, my new wheels are here. Actually, they came last week. They aren't on yet. or even shod with rubber..that will likely wait until after vacation.



Dude dont even worry about wheels...as long as you have something other then stock....for ex MILLE MIGLIA EVo5's you will place...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
Dude dont even worry about wheels...as long as you have something other then stock....for ex MILLE MIGLIA EVo5's you will place...









You know I almost boaught a those, except everyone who was sellign them was doing it at rediculous prices (for one sthat were typically damaged), and I really wanted the chrome finished versions







..but they don't sell them in the right size anymore.
Personally, I'm real glad I did better, and I managed to get a wheel I really haven't seen on any NB's.








I heard about that barebones Color Concept with his dad's TT wheels taking home a trophy in mod1







... so I'm not too worried.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: the fest (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
I heard about that barebones Color Concept with his dad's TT wheels taking home a trophy in mod1







... so I'm not too worried.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
You know I almost boaught a those, except everyone who was sellign them was doing it at rediculous prices (for one sthat were typically damaged), and I really wanted the chrome finished versions







..but they don't sell them in the right size anymore.
Personally, I'm real glad I did better, and I managed to get a wheel I really haven't seen on any NB's.








I heard about that barebones Color Concept with his dad's TT wheels taking home a trophy in mod1







... so I'm not too worried.









I was being sarcastic about the wheels....some1 in mod2 took home 2nd and he happen to have those wheels on and actually beat the 2 tone car that was in pvw(which is really nice btw) i thought that was halarious...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
I was being sarcastic about the wheels....some1 in mod2 took home 2nd and he happen to have those wheels on and actually beat the 2 tone car that was in pvw(which is really nice btw) i thought that was halarious...

Well they do look good, and don't get me wrong.. I do like them a lot. But I've seen them on number of cars, and after some thought I just decided I didn't want to go that way.
I do think it is a shame that Scott's car (the PVW one) placed behind the 2nd place winner.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: the fest (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Well they do look good, and don't get me wrong.. I do like them a lot. But I've seen them on number of cars, and after some thought I just decided I didn't want to go that way.
I do think it is a shame that Scott's car (the PVW one) placed behind the 2nd place winner.

whats even a bigger shame is i didnt place at ALL







but im not upset at all...


----------



## UndergroundVWparts (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: the fest (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
whats even a bigger shame is i didnt place at ALL







but im not upset at all...









I was at the show with my brother inlaw, his car was the Blue VR6 Beetle with the zwo kit and big brakes.
Don't let the judging at any show get to you, 99% of the time the judge's have no clue as to the car's they are looking at, they may be into VW's but not the model in which they have been assigned.
We have a saying about shows and judging, *PERSONAL PLEASURE CAN NOT BE JUDGED* ( and you did build the car for your self correct?
If any of you saw my brother inlaw pull into the show sunday you would understand, he cleans his car , but when he's got a 1200 mile drive home in the rain, he most likely pulled in got out put his hat on, popped the hood and walked away!
Jeff










_Modified by UndergroundVWparts at 6:59 PM 7-21-2004_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: the fest (UndergroundVWparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UndergroundVWparts* »_
If any of you saw my brother inlaw pull into the show sunday you would understand, he cleans his car , but when he's got a 1200 mile drive home in the rain, he most likely pulled in got out put his hat on, popped the hood and walked away!
Jeff









_Modified by UndergroundVWparts at 6:59 PM 7-21-2004_

I noticed that is exactly what he did! I saw him when he pulled up next to me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

